# ارجو مساعده في usb interfacing with pic microcontroller خصوصا من الاخ yasir-iyaso



## mouathmf (16 مايو 2007)

ارجو المساعده يا اخوان يا مهندسييين انا باستخدم pic 16f877


----------

